
The CIA's Quest for Mind Control: Torture, LSD and a 'Poisoner in Chief' - spking
https://www.npr.org/2019/09/09/758989641/the-cias-secret-quest-for-mind-control-torture-lsd-and-a-poisoner-in-chief
======
gr678
Anyone who thinks the CIA discontinued their mind control projects in the
1960s is a buffoon. Open your eyes.

